# Conservative Activists Clean Up 50 TONS Of Garbage In Liberal Los Angeles; Media Silent



## morvoran (Sep 23, 2019)

It looks like a group of conservatives are at it again.  They are going into Democrat ran cities with liberal values and protesting pollution and waste in ways that go against everything the more "vocal" people in these cities stand for.

Why can't these pesky conservatives just do what "good value" liberals do and gather in groups with signs and megaphones to express their hate and anger at issues while attacking those that do not share their opinions?  Why actually try to fix issues when you can just wave your fists at them and tell others that they need to change?  Where is the main stream media when we need them to shine a light on these deplorable right-wingers that are just interfering in these cities and making their leaders look bad?

Seriously, it is great to see that people are gathering together to actually work for change rather than just expecting the government or other citizens to take care of the issues for them.  When enough is enough, people need to take a stand to make the change they want in this world instead of blaming others and expressing their hate and anger thinking that will change the hearts and minds of others.  I praise these fine people for their efforts and hope their actions will help encourage more people to act in such a positive way.

*Conservative Activists Clean Up 50 TONS Of Garbage In Liberal Los Angeles; Media Silent*
Source: Here 

In August, a group of Trump supporters led by conservative activist Scott Presler went to West Baltimore for a massive clean-up operation following tweets sent by President Donald Trump highlighting the dire conditions in the area.

Keeping to his promises, Presler has since led clean-up efforts in Newark, New Jersey and Virginia Beach, Virginia. And on Saturday, Presler and some 200 volunteers headed to Democrat-run Los Angeles, removing a stunning 50 tons of garbage, according to the activist.

"Without the help of the city, 200 volunteers picked up 50 tons of trash in 9 hours at a homeless camp in Los Angeles," Presler told The Daily Wire on Monday.
"It’s almost 9 a.m. & we’re removing waste from a homeless camp in Los Angeles. Why is an outsider from Northern Virginia here & not California elected leadership?" the activist posted to Twitter Saturday, adding, "#LosAngelesCleanup."
Presler periodically posted photos and videos tracking the group's impressive progress. In one video showcasing the effort, the activist said they were working as "an act of love."
"We did it. We actually did it," he captioned a video around 2 p.m. local time.
In additional tweets, Presler called the clean-up "one of the proudest moments of my life," adding, "I’ll never forget the day we cleaned up a homeless camp in LA."
"I hope I make you proud, mom & dad," another tweet said. "In Baltimore, we cleaned up 19 tons of trash. In Los Angeles, we cleaned up 50 tons of trash."
The impressive feat, however, has gone widely unnoticed by the mainstream media.

"National media has been completely silent," Presler said. "Yet, the day before our cleanup, the LA Times reported on the climate strike. I'm not a climate striker — I'm a climate doer. Perhaps if the LA Times reported stories on real activism, we would see more cleanups and fewer protests. #StopTalkingStartDoing."

The LA Times recently begged for such clean-up efforts executed by Presler and company in a collective editorial published in June, titled, "A plan to clean up L.A. and help the homeless? Get it done already."

"Don't postpone the decision. Don't call for another study. This is an emergency," the LA Times editorial board urged.
"Finally, Los Angeles city officials are recognizing the urgent need to clean up the trash near homeless encampments. Both the trash that homeless people have nowhere to put and the garbage illegally dumped by businesses are a blight and health hazard for everyone in the city. Too bad our elected representatives had to be shamed into performing one of local government’s most basic duties," the piece said.

Again, Presler and company, who have not taken a dime from the city, have yet to earn any coverage from the outlet.

But that might be a notch better than how The Baltimore Sun reacted to Presler's efforts in their area. The liberal outlet questioned his motives and scolded the activist for "reinforc[ing] the tired image that the poor people in this city can’t take care of their own neighborhoods."

He also took a hit from Real News Network, which erroneously labeled Mr. Presler, who is openly gay, a "right-wing extremist."

Presler is clearly undeterred by the opposition media. On Monday, he posted a message of encouragement for others. "I'm just 1 guy," he said. "We were able to organize 200 volunteers to pick up 50 tons of trash in 9 hours. If each of us did something, we could transform America for the better."


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)

That's uh-maze-in!


----------



## billapong (Sep 24, 2019)

To be fair, most larger cities have a homelessness problem and most homeless camps are a health hazard. It's not like these people, who are mostly drug addicts, drunks or both have any desire to keep the environment clean. All they care about is their next "fix" and will discard their dirty heroin needles and defecate around the area they camped their tent. Walking to a bathroom or keeping a garbage bag would require more effort and money that could be used to spent on more drugs than it would be worth to them. This problem isn't inclusive to San Francisco, but it is more prevalent there. It's more a problem in California because of the Liberal policies, like promoting drug use and putting feelings/pleasure over reality or facts that lead to this. 

Liberals are the type of people who cause problems, but then won't do anything to address them. It's simply easier to blame someone else for causing them so you don't have to deal with them. It's not like Liberals embrace honesty. They lie to themselves so much that they believe the crap that comes out of their own mouths, but I can understand how easy this must be when they're stoned our of their minds.

Back to the homeless people. Simply giving these people free housing will not solve anything. They're not going to clean up their house if they can't clean up their area around their tent. They aren't going to work if they're smoking weed, meth or injecting various unknown substances into their body all day long. Putting these junkies into free housing will just cause more a problem when it comes to the environment and make more a mess that responsible people who actually work for a living will have to eventually deal with.

You see, homelessness is a side effect of using a monetary system in our society, capitalism isn't risk free, but at least capitalism doesn't have policies in place that otherwise encourage the problem. It's one thing that some people end up homeless because of their lack of ability to make money or proper decisions (due to actual issues, not related to drug use) and it's an entirely separate thing when policies like free plastic heroin needles, decriminalization of drugs, closures of mental health facilities while then providing these people with free food and medical care. Contrary to what the California government tells you, most of the 30,000 homeless people in California are drug addicts and not simply families that are having a rough go at it.

Choosing to do drugs and then ending up homeless is sort of a side effect of choosing to do drugs. Not every junkie ends up on the streets, but the condition junkies are end up in they might as well be. They don't contribute anything to society. My solution isn't "nice" or will make you "feel good", but I simply suggest to stop providing medical care and food to people that simply want to sit on their ass all day and do drugs. Jailing them was a mistake, because that costs money and in turn puts a burden on others. It would simply cost a hell of a lot less to let these Conservatives that actually take action and just don't sit around all day talking crap for the sake of talking crap clean up their bodies with the rest of their junk and deposit them in the local dump.


----------



## notimp (Sep 24, 2019)

Didnt do the math. But strikes me as the same fallacy as "non-profit environmental group ocean voyages institute has removed 40 tons of plastic from the great pacific garbage patch over a 25-day..." stuff. (src: https://ecopandas.com/great-pacific-garbage-patch/) At the same time, you have 'fleets' of garbage trucks dumping their stuff in the ocean again.

Look -- *dramatic pause* -- I might have found a more efficient way for you to save the world from discarded garbage. Maybe - by not relying on volunteers, that collect it - when its there already. Could I maybe suggest a more systemic solution? Like making littering illegal and punishing it, or... (Not so good, when dealing with oceans (they are kind of big) - very workable, when dealing with cities, ...)

So - maybe, not telling the world that some people did some 'social work on the weekends' is a committable crime - on the side of 'tha media'? Just saying.


----------

